# North East cruise to Rockingham Time & place added



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Who is going to Rockingham for the TTOC national day and wants to meet up for the drive down on the Saturday :?: :wink:
So should we say 10:30 at the American dinner on the A19 juat past the Dolton Lodge heading south


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We may well be going :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It has been confirmed that the AGM will be held at http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk

The room rates are:
Â£69 is room only
Â£79 is B&B single occupancy
Â£89 is B&B double occupancy 
and please mention the TTOC when booking.

Mark has been immensely busy of late but lets get going ...............

See ya there 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Come on guys dont leave me stuck with Andrew all weekend he will start going on about monkeys again :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Come on guys dont leave me stuck with Andrew all weekend he will start going on about monkeys again :wink:


Would I hang around talking about monkeys all weekend ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi andy was planning to go down on sunday morning but might join you if i can get some acomodation sorted.will let you know if i do cheers mal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> hi andy was planning to go down on sunday morning but might join you if i can get some acomodation sorted.will let you know if i do cheers mal


Good man  have you tried here :?: http://www.peterboroughmarriott.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

will do cheers


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hotel booked,so if you can let me know the time and meeting place on saturday i will be there, cheers again mal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No one else from the north east coming along to Rockingham :?:


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

can you pm mr the detalis pls yellow might be intrested


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PMed all details can be found here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See first post for time and place


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

Greetings from the fatherland, that is ok with us, will see you there.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> See first post for time and place


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi , i will be there also, is it easy to find ? how far past dalton park is it ? will be comin down the a19 regards mal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> hi , i will be there also, is it easy to find ? how far past dalton park is it ? will be comin down the a19 regards mal


Not Dolton Park the Dolton Lodge it is a shut down pub on the A19 (afer Dolton Park) the Diner is a big silver US style roadside cafe you cant miss it there is petrol station next to it it is just after the Lodge chances are there will be a Yellow TTR in the car park :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> hi , i will be there also, is it easy to find ? how far past dalton park is it ? will be comin down the a19 regards mal


You could always meet up with us i know where it is :wink: We will be leaving from errr Wallsend :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah think i know the one,but can still meet up wallsendmag (sorry dont know your name) if thats ok just tell me a time and a place, cheers again mal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> yeah think i know the one,but can still meet up wallsendmag (sorry dont know your name) if thats ok just tell me a time and a place, cheers again mal


His name is Andrew but he gets called many things :wink: He is in Germany at the moment so itmight be a day or so before he gets back to you


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

cheers andy, im sure ive seen the diner has it got a rest and tuning place behind it cos i think ive passed it on my way down to stocton


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> cheers andy, im sure ive seen the diner has it got a rest and tuning place behind it cos i think ive passed it on my way down to stocton


Thats the one


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

c u there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We could meet up at Silverlink if you want ? About 0940?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah, that'll do, see you there in front of halfords at 9:40


----------

